# AGR cancellation policy



## colobok (Dec 22, 2010)

Where can I read about current AGR cancellation policy?

AGR reps are giving me different answers by phone.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 22, 2010)

> Amtrak travel rewards may be returned to the Amtrak Guest Rewards service center for exchange or a refund of points if applicable. If the ticket has been printed, the unused ticket must be returned to the Amtrak Guest Rewards contact center, P.O. Box 14368, Philadelphia, PA 19115. If the ticket has not been printed, the cancellation may be made by phone with the Amtrak Guest Rewards contact center. Points will not be refunded for sleeping car accommodation reservations not cancelled before actual departure ("no-show"). All exchanges are subject to availability and Point/monetary penalty. Members may only exchange Program Reward tickets for Amtrak travel of equal or lesser value; Points cannot be combined with cash for an upgrade in service.


From the AGR terms and conditions found here


----------



## colobok (Dec 22, 2010)

Long Train Runnin said:


> > Amtrak travel rewards may be returned to the Amtrak Guest Rewards service center for exchange or a refund of points if applicable. If the ticket has been printed, the unused ticket must be returned to the Amtrak Guest Rewards contact center, P.O. Box 14368, Philadelphia, PA 19115. If the ticket has not been printed, the cancellation may be made by phone with the Amtrak Guest Rewards contact center. Points will not be refunded for sleeping car accommodation reservations not cancelled before actual departure ("no-show"). All exchanges are subject to availability and Point/monetary penalty. Members may only exchange Program Reward tickets for Amtrak travel of equal or lesser value; Points cannot be combined with cash for an upgrade in service.
> 
> 
> From the AGR terms and conditions found here


Do I understand correctly that I can cancel sleeping car reservation right before the departure and I get full refund?

They told me by phone - 7 days before, 3 days before, 1 day before, different stories...

As far as coach reservations - I can get refund for unused reservation even after departure, correct?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2010)

colobok said:


> Do I understand correctly that I can cancel sleeping car reservation right before the departure and I get full refund?
> 
> They told me by phone - 7 days before, 3 days before, 1 day before, different stories...
> 
> As far as coach reservations - I can get refund for unused reservation even after departure, correct?


If you *PAY* for your reservation *IN CASH*, you must cancel sleeping car reservations 7 days prior to departure! However, if you *REDEEM* a sleeper award *USING AGR POINTS*, you can cancel up to the departure time to get all your points back!


----------



## colobok (Dec 22, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> colobok said:
> 
> 
> > Do I understand correctly that I can cancel sleeping car reservation right before the departure and I get full refund?
> ...


I am talking about AGR points reservations.

What about coach? Can I get refund even after departure?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2010)

I believe a coach AGR redemption also must be cancelled prior to departure. And if it is a sleeper award, you lose *ALL* the points you redeemed! (A 50K bedroom redemption not cancelled will lose all 50K points - including the 10,500 points for a 3 zone coach award!



)


----------

